

How Microsoft killed off a massive botnet, with trademark law - Claudus
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/24/how-microsoft-killed-off-a-massive-botnet-with-trademark-law/

======
lanstein
Along with FireEye and Pfizer:
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_26/b42340727...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_26/b4234072712001.htm)

Disclaimer: Alex Lanstein is my brother

~~~
lanstein
Note: We do not actually have a 65" computer monitor in our living room

~~~
jimueller
I'm really curious why the article states that. So many questions. Do you not
have a 65" monitor or is it just not in the living room?

~~~
bitwize
I would hazard a guess that it's an HDTV, and Alex just hooked his laptop up
to it for awesomeness purposes when the reporters were over.

~~~
lanstein
Correct :)

------
betterunix
Fantastic but I am a bit concerned here. You seize my equipment if it is being
used to violate some trademark? This may have been used good _in this case_
but I shudder at the thought of how it might be abused.

~~~
nolok
They seized the c&c servers, not the infected bots/clients

